

After Everest Disaster, Sherpas Contemplate Strike - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/21/world/asia/after-everest-disaster-sherpas-contemplate-strike.html?hp

======
lutusp
I hope they go on strike, not just contemplate it. They have one of the most
dangerous jobs in existence, and this tragedy is only one of many similar
incidents over the years. They should be paid a salary consistent with the
dangers of their work.

